# ViP 622 Multi-room install question...



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Our current setup is as follows:


Dish 500 with a 2nd SAT Ant for 61.5
4 rooms wired for 4 rcvrs
2 of these rcvrs (both 301s) were de-activated about 3 months ago but the switch/wiring is still there of course
At present, active rcvrs: 1x508 and 1x301

The ViP622 will be replacing the 508 (hello HD ). What are our install options?  Ideally, I would like to keep the existing wiring intact for all 4 rooms, upgrade the existing switch, and thus run a 5th cable to our room with the ViP622. Does this make sense? Is it even possible? We would like to keep our options open if in the future we decide to re-activate the two dormant rooms.

I wonder if the $299 w/install for the ViP622 would include such a special request. If it means paying for the upgraded switch and/or install work I don't really mind.

Can you imagine calling the CSR folks and asking the same question? :eek2: Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

I dont think you will have to have any extra lines run period as the 622 has the Dish Pro Plus capability.

This means when they install the Dish 1000 it should come with a DPP LNB. All they would need to do is put a separator at the 622.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

musicmaker2020 said:


> I dont think you will have to have any extra lines run period as the 622 has the Dish Pro Plus capability.
> 
> This means when they install the Dish 1000 it should come with a DPP LNB. All they would need to do is put a separator at the 622.


hmmm... I was told for folks who have a dual ANT setup (such as my case; Dish 500 for 119/110 and 61.5), DN will not install a Dish 1000? If they do, even better. I'd rather have just ont ANT on the roof - makes for a clean install.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

arundc said:


> hmmm... I was told for folks who have a dual ANT setup (such as my case; Dish 500 for 119/110 and 61.5), DN will not install a Dish 1000? If they do, even better. I'd rather have just ont ANT on the roof - makes for a clean install.


Oh I see.... probably a seperator then. Dish 1000 will be the ultimate way to go though.

I am hearing if you call into the 1800-333-Dish line and go through the options to HD technical support you will get to a CSR in the United States that is knowledgeable and are the most helpful. I would try that.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you. I will try that right now...


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

arundc said:


> Thank you. I will try that right now...


The Tech said if I were to replace my current 2-dish ant setup with a dish 1000, I won't pick up int'l channels on 61.5 which is a No No. So I'll stick with what I have and work around it. I believe the new HD channels are mirrored on 61.5 so that works out as well.

I was also told that if I wanted to do what I mentioned in my 1st post, the installer would be the best person to talk to. I currently have a SW64 switch for the current 4 room single tuner setup. If I wanted to keep the wiring intact, and add technically what is a 5th tuner (since its a 622), I have to upgrade my switch if I understood him correctly. I have to pay the difference for the new switch.

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hey arundc, FEAR THE TURTLE!!

anyway, you would never get a Dish1000, you can't see 129  your set up is exactly what you'd get if you didn't have it already. All you'll need is maybe a switch and that extra run to the 622. 

personally, I'd also get an OTA antenna. Since you are in MD, how close to SilverSpring? It's my understanding the transmitters for most of the DC stations are in NW or SS area, so you might be able to get away with a decent indoor unit. If not, there are shops in the area who'll install a roof antenna for $298 and have meters to test for signal strength so they can locate the best spot on your roof 

you'll want OTA for 2 reasons: 
1) in case you lost sat signal due to storms or some other outage, OTA should likely still work, and
2) only with OTA can you use all 3 HD tuners in the 622


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks, I currently have an indoor HD ant that I am using for my TV which has a built-in ATSC tuner. But I am not happy with it. The tuner is super sensitive and looses signal sometimes. I'll hook it up to the 622 to see if it helps. Can I record programming from the OTA on the 622 DVR?

PS: I live in Olney, not too far from SS.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

yup, you can record off OTA. IF you want stable reception, and possibly balitmore, you might want to consider a roof antenna


----------

